# funny cat pictures! hahahha



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

i was flicking through my pictures of oliver on my phone when i came across the ones where i had made him look VERY strange.. and i just had to share them! hahaaahhha

ALSO.. if you have any funny pictures of your cats please post them!
i need a good laugh after doing nothing all day!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Hahah they did make me giggle 

i have this one of Dodger which makes me laugh, but also looks kinda scary as i had my flash on lol!

*"HEY GUYS!"*


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

How funny the distorted cats look!

Here's a natural distortion of Miss Iasmina - free style



















"Go to f***ing hell!" (ooops, sorry )










Berlioz proposing:










less distorted, but what a monkey on that branch










looking silly?










the flying cat










doing normal cat stuff:










wardrobe devastation



















more stretching










kitty Iasmina, the little warrior










"it looks like Berlioz's eggs are back and nicely painted"










do you know Berlioz is mum's best stylist?










two Iasminas, find the real one!










find the cat










caitlinwade, thank you for the opportunity, I'll try to take more funny pics


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely cats and photos. Miss Iasmina looks to be a true naughtie tortie


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Lovely cats and photos. Miss Iasmina looks to be a true naughtie tortie


Thank you, yeaaa, I'm very proud of each pieace of them 

Naughty? Both are always trouble makers (in the good sense for us, they're really sweet when they "cook a new idea"). Hmmm, Iasmina is more calm than Berlioz, though.


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

coral. said:


> Hahah they did make me giggle
> 
> i have this one of Dodger which makes me laugh, but also looks kinda scary as i had my flash on lol!
> 
> *"HEY GUYS!"*


hahahahahahaha!, it looks like hes saying, WHAT IS THAT LIGHT?! hahaha


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

Anca said:


> How funny the distorted cats look!
> 
> Here's a natural distortion of Miss Iasmina - free style
> 
> ...


oh my god! yours look like a right pair! hahahahaahha, made me laugh!


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

caitlinwade said:


> oh my god! yours look like a right pair! hahahahaahha, made me laugh!


It's always a pleasure to start the day here in Cat Photo Galleries. It's the first thing I do when I open my PC at work  to make sure my day is happier.

Thank you for your pics, too. Oliver really is a handsome boy (I've seen him on the sticky thread under "normal" conditions).


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

Anca said:


> It's always a pleasure to start the day here in Cat Photo Galleries. It's the first thing I do when I open my PC at work  to make sure my day is happier.
> 
> Thank you for your pics, too. Oliver really is a handsome boy (I've seen him on the sticky thread under "normal" conditions).


hahahahaha! hes a very proud cat! he sits with his head help very high! haha


----------

